# Grade 8 Titanium



## Mark620 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have some ASTM B367, Gr. C-8A titanium in the scrap bin.
Is it worth salvaging? Is it too hard to machine?

Ti-Pd 65K tensile, 55K yield, 200 Brinell Hardness.

I can get 4 pc 1.375 OD x 3"-4" long


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 11, 2009)

That sounds to me like titanium butter, as all the numbers are much like mild steel.

Nothing in my Metals Handbook Desk Edition & not a lot on multiple name web searches ... this is about as good as it gets:



> Cast grade C8 is a palladium stabilized grade of titanium. It is grade C3 titanium with an addition of 0.12% minimum palladium added to enhance corrosion resistance in acid-chloride environments. This small amount of palladium creates a more stable oxide layer on the surface making this titanium grade more corrosion resistant. Grade C7 is the commonly used *wrought* palladium stabilized grade but C8 is the typically supplied *cast* grade. Like the discussion for grades C2 and C3, grade C8 is about 25% higher in yield strength than C7 and there is no difference in corrosion resistance between C7 and C8. The isocorrosion chart for hydrochloric acid shows the significant benefit of adding palladium to titanium.


So there you have it 

http://www.flowserve.com/files/Files/Literature/FPD/mn-2009-10-e.pdf


----------



## 65535 (Nov 12, 2009)

Eww send me some, Palladium is $$$.


----------

